
Microsoft's Side-by-Side Horror - nickb
http://llbit.se/?p=19
======
kogir
Making an installer project for your program (inside of visual studio) should
detect the dependency on the C++ runtime and bundle it with your program. It's
not so bad really.

~~~
cstejerean
It is bad. Why do I need to "install" a simple application? Installing usually
requires Admin privileges and for a simple game that I just downloaded of some
random website that's a lot to ask for.

